# Coulson deep shelter - Surrey - March 2018



## khurbanx (Mar 19, 2021)

seeing this place is making it round ! I though I’ll upload some photos from 2018 sorry if I already done a report on this place .

The explore : 

well this going back a few years ! Back to March 2018 we took my best friend to her first ever underground explore ! I can’t even remember what got us talking about underground tunnels .
What I do remember from the explore is we arrive lat night about 7/8sh and finding the entrance in the dark was fun ! But the broken speakers and other rave bits gave it away 

once inside we walked around the complex to make sure no was around and then started to snap away


_History : Coulsdon Deep Shelter, Surrey

This large public air raid shelter is one of four which were proposed and built by Surrey Council at the beginning of WW2_ 

_Map of what the tunnels looked like



_


*Now time for some urbex photos
*


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice one!


----------

